#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  ~猜獸~part5(星海爭霸)

## Net.狼

又是猜遊戲~
因為右下角洩題了
所以被小生塗掉了

----------


## sanari

是星x爭霸嗎?
還是x海爭霸呢?
沒有玩過這片說...

----------


## 鵺影

小狗啊...

聽同學討論時有講過，不過這款遊戲我沒玩...  :狐狸冷汗:  

(我玩的是世紀帝國系列...)

----------


## 銀楓

> 小狗啊...
> 
> 聽同學討論時有講過，不過這款遊戲我沒玩...  
> 
> (我玩的是世紀帝國系列...)


不是小狗

這是刺蛇..= ="

原型是樹癩喔..(根本不像)

----------


## Net.狼

> 不是小狗
> 
> 這是刺蛇..= ="
> 
> 原型是樹癩喔..(根本不像)


刺蛇
部分玩家稱他為小狗
好像是因為是小兵的關係~~

----------


## 銀楓

> 刺蛇
> 部分玩家稱他為小狗
> 好像是因為是小兵的關係~~


好像有點搞混了!?
小狗不是異型蟲比較像嗎  :狐狸疑惑:  
就是50塊兩隻的那個ˊˇˋ"
刺蛇我怎麼看都不像狗說(汗)

等下..好像離題了  :onion_22:  (拖走

----------


## hello21000

星海裡的蟲蟲嗎?簡稱小狗～
或許是合成獸(被群毆......啊！不要～)

----------


## Net.狼

> 好像有點搞混了!?
> 小狗不是異型蟲比較像嗎  
> 就是50塊兩隻的那個ˊˇˋ"
> 刺蛇我怎麼看都不像狗說(汗)
> 
> 等下..好像離題了  (拖走


啊啊~~
抱歉抱歉~
的確是50塊一隻的那個蟲蟲才是小狗~~
太久沒接觸了XD
真的離題了(炸)

----------


## 嶽熊

這隻是刺蛇
一直吐口水毒人家的那隻~

小狗只是一堆雜兵
不過小狗海還是很可怕的

但...這算是獸嗎=口=?

----------

